# Hurricane Lake



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone bream fished at Hurricane yet? Are they bitting? :thumbup:


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I was at Karick this past weekend shore fishing and it was real hit and miss so I suspect Hurricane is the same, possibly worse since it is bigger lake and more water staying cooler. I was only getting bites from 10-11AM and a few more around 4-4:30PM.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up since i have to work this weekend I might try Hurricane next week. When that time come I know they bite well at Hurricane.


----------

